# Buy site adjoining existing house?



## goreyman (13 May 2013)

Hi,

I bought a house in a country area 3 years ago on .5 of an acre. We have a .5 acre site adjoining our garden. The owner of the site once had planning permission for quite a large house but the PP has since expired. 

The site has recently been put up for sale as-is or subject to planning permission. Do you think it would be a good investment to buy the site as-is and extend our existing garden with the possibility of using it as a site for our children to build on in a few years (all under 5)?

What is a reasonable price for agricultural land these days?

Thanks!


----------



## Bronte (14 May 2013)

I very much doubt if it will be sold at agricultural value if it once had planning permission.  

Whether it's a good investment or not.  Well if the price is right and you get it for what you want it for, a garden then yes.  

What makes you think your very young children will want to build on a site beside you in 20 or so years time?


----------



## kkelliher (14 May 2013)

goreyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a house in a country area 3 years ago on .5 of an acre. We have a .5 acre site adjoining our garden. The owner of the site once had planning permission for quite a large house but the PP has since expired.
> 
> ...


 
I would say yes if the price is right as with planning getting more difficult as the years go by, if one of your kids did want to build, an available plot next to their homestead will make the process a lot easier.


----------



## goreyman (15 May 2013)

Bronte said:


> I
> What makes you think your very young children will want to build on a site beside you in 20 or so years time?




I`m banking on them looking after me in my golden years.

Seriously though, thanks for the feedback. A fair point. I guess the other part of it is preserving privacy. The PP granted previously was for a bit of a monster. I`d rather not start objecting to PP giving it`s such a small community.

You`re right though, it basically comes down to what were willing to pay for it. No harm asking!


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2013)

goreyman said:


> I`m banking on them looking after me in my golden years.


 
I wouldn't be banking on that !  And there is no way I'd want my kids that close to me, I cannot wait until they go


----------



## Gerard123 (16 May 2013)

Firstly, you would be extremely foolish to allow a monstrosity to be built beside you if it dwarfs your house or is out of place. You should most certainly object to a monstrosity beside you if inappropriate. You will be looking at it every day and it will offend you to say the least. 

There is a certain ethiquete in the country (and in many parts of the city as far as I understand) that if someone is building (or extending) beside you they would respect your rights also, show courtesy, it would be normal that they may show you the plans in advance, allow you to comment or give a view if it affects you, they should do their best to show how they are respecting your property, etc. No requirement, just good being good neighbours. This approach may have got lost in the boom with the property frenzy and get rich quick property schemes. 

Small community or not your neighbours will think less of you if you don't stand up for yourself. Don't necessarily object to a house being built adjacent to you but it should respect the way houses are built in the area, fit in with other properties, etc. Normally planners would ensure that this is achieved through the process, though it may be that you didn't live there when PP was originally given (now that it has expired and you're only there 3 years). 

By any chance do you live in a similar type house as it was commonplace in the boom for a builder to buy a site to build two similar houses, build and sell one to cover their costs and then sell the other to make their profit. (The reason I ask is your site is also 0.5 acre, only a thought).

If you are thinking of buying why not approach or have someone approach the seller on your behalf (eg your solicitor). At least that will give you insight into price and sales approach.

Finally, unless you're loaded and can easily afford it without the prospect of it putting any financial pressure on you I would focus on paying your own mortgage and don't worry yet about where the kids will live (they're under 5 for God sake, enjoy them).


----------



## Leo (17 May 2013)

Gerard123 said:


> Firstly, you would be extremely foolish to allow a monstrosity to be built beside you if it dwarfs your house or is out of place.


 
Might all be a little premature as there is currently no planning permission attached to the site.


----------



## Gerard123 (17 May 2013)

goreyman said:


> The PP granted previously was for a bit of a monster. I`d rather not start objecting to PP giving it`s such a small community.


 
I think the point was that someone else could buy it, apply for PP and seek to build a monstrosity............... and goreyman didn't want to object. At least that what I interpreted from reading the overall post!


----------



## Leo (17 May 2013)

Gerard123 said:


> I think the point was that someone else could buy it, apply for PP and seek to build a monstrosity............... and goreyman didn't want to object. At least that what I interpreted from reading the overall post!


 
The planning previously granted was labelled a 'monster', but that's expired now, so it's a guessing game whether any subsequent application for a similar monster would be entertained. 

So, your advice on what to do about lodging an observation (objection) is valid if someone else does buy it and subsequently apply for permission to build a monster.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 May 2013)

We've had three moves since our kids were 5 to 3 different counties, so it's difficult to predict where (or even which country) your kids will be in 20 years time.

Like the OP we have a large side garden and applied for planning permission to build in the garden. Luckily we were turned down (due to access issues) as we now see it would not have been in our best interest


----------



## mrissue (1 Jul 2013)

what kind of price are they asking for the land 
will you be borrowing to fund the purchase or is it from savings


----------

